
MIT unveils fastest 3-D holographic video to date - tocomment
http://news.bioscholar.com/2011/01/mit-unveils-fastest-3-d-holographic-video-to-date.html
======
alok-g
There are two key technical challenges in making moving holograms:

1\. Amount of computations and bandwidth required -- simply because of the
amount of information involved, which is much more than stereoscopic 3D.

2\. A moving display technology that can display these computed holograms. My
understanding is that the display needs of the order of one to ten giga-pixels
or more to be useful to a non-technical end customer. A common approach then
is to tile a large number of displays in cost-no-bar systems.

In this work, they seem to be using an ordinary display to render the
holograms, which is why the rendered image is nowhere close to the source
content.

Achieving 15 frames per second using a GPU for hologram computation is an
advance but does not seem to be extra-ordinary to me, and nor a significant
breakthrough. This is because the amount of computations done I guess would be
no more than what the display can render, so significantly short of what a
good holographic display would need.

Here are some links worth checking out:
<http://www.digitalholography.eu/varasto/05473052.pdf>
<http://www.zebraimaging.com/products/motion-displays>

------
tocomment
I can't find many details on this. It sounds like a significant breakthrough
though. Does anyone know?

